# Problem getting snow pants over boots



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I think your pants are too tight....i have size thirteen boots and can easily get mutt pants over them.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

What pants?


----------



## snownstuff (Oct 21, 2013)

Alright i'll look into a new pair of pants then i've just been hesatent to ditch my pants because their 100% wool and almost all of my money goes to lift tickets


----------



## snownstuff (Oct 21, 2013)

Nivek said:


> What pants?


These i think (they don't look as bad in real life) Wool Pants : German Military Wool Cargo Pants
maybe i can get the next size up


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Those don't look designed for snowboarding rather just wool pants.

Snowboard pants usually have a gator to fit over the boots, and an over sized cuff or calf area to also fit over the large shell of the snowboard boot.


----------



## snownstuff (Oct 21, 2013)

Ya there not snowboard pants but there awesome. there warm even if i fall in a river, they can't be set on fire and they're almost water proof


----------



## Webs (Oct 14, 2013)

snownstuff said:


> Ya there not snowboard pants but there awesome. there warm even if i fall in a river, they can't be set on fire and they're almost water proof


Any pair of decent snow pants will keep you warm and the fire part is pretty easy to avoid. lol


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

snownstuff said:


> Ya there not snowboard pants but there awesome. there warm even if i fall in a river, they can't be set on fire and they're almost water proof


:blink:

...


----------



## snownstuff (Oct 21, 2013)

But will they keep you warm after falling in a river? lol n the fire part has destroyed quite a few of my snow pants and jackets in the past so...

Well i figured out how to get my pants to work, i was able to get them around the liners and lace them into my boots. I know it's not perfect and if i get into any pow then my feet'll be getting wet but this should be a little better the before i tink


----------



## snownstuff (Oct 21, 2013)

tdn said:


> :blink:
> 
> ...


Hey don't judge lol  i just play with matches a little too much...
having a wood stove also and the fact that i'm by alot of fires in the winter doesn't help either


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

On another note.. school bus tires don't fit my Honda Civic. Does anyone else have this problem or is it because my civics so slow?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Is this another DCsnow'job. 

How the hell do you burn up your pants, 2nd thought don't care and don't want to know. What ever works for you is a good line in this thread. 
Personally your weirding me out here


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I just tight-roll mine.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

????? Am I the only one here who puts his/her pants on _before_ the boots??

I'm having a hard time figuring out why you would want/need to get your pants off while staying in your boots. (...or r we talking getting them over the boot n highback when strapped?) :dunno:






Btw, I've always heard that firebugs wet their pants! Is this the reason for needing the booted de-pantsing? Lol!


----------



## snownstuff (Oct 21, 2013)

slyder said:


> Is this another DCsnow'job.
> 
> How the hell do you burn up your pants, 2nd thought don't care and don't want to know. What ever works for you is a good line in this thread.
> Personally your weirding me out here


what's a DCsnow'job?

leaning on a wood stove is the main destroyer of my pants but sparks have messed em up pretty bad too. n snowboarders are supposed to be weird right haha



trapper said:


> I just tight-roll mine.


I'ma try that if stuffing them in my boots doesn't work



chomps1211 said:


> ????? Am I the only one here who puts his/her pants on _before_ the boots??
> 
> I'm having a hard time figuring out why you would want/need to get your pants off while staying in your boots. (...or r we talking getting them over the boot n highback when strapped?) :dunno:
> 
> ...


Nah i put my pants on first what i ment is pulling the extra pant over the outside of the boots so snow doesn't get in.

lol never heard that one but haha it's interesting


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

snownstuff said:


> I'ma try that if stuffing them in my boots doesn't work


I like to pull my socks over the top of it too to keep out the pow.


----------



## snownstuff (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for the tip


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Cheap solution, find a seamstress and have zippers sewn into last 6-8 in of pant leg. Might even b able to put in a gusset to accomodate boot top n hoghback. 

Cheaper than mew SB pants. 

That military wool shit is the bomb. Heavy as fuck, but warm and damn near indestructable. (...glad you didn't take offense to the ribbing!)


----------



## snownstuff (Oct 21, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Cheap solution, find a seamstress and have zippers sewn into last 6-8 in of pant leg. Might even b able to put in a gusset to accomodate boot top n hoghback.
> 
> Cheaper than mew SB pants.
> 
> That military wool shit is the bomb. Heavy as fuck, but warm and damn near indestructable. (...glad you didn't take offense to the ribbing!)


Haha ya it's all good and it's great that someone else on here actually appreciates the awesomeness of those wool pants even though they look a little weird!

that's a really good idea to put zippers on the sides too, I think that's what i'm gonna do


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

snownstuff said:


> These i think (they don't look as bad in real life) Wool Pants : German Military Wool Cargo Pants
> maybe i can get the next size up


Whoa, no way. I used to have a pair of those pants about 25 years ago. I wore them because I had an outdoor job and they were nice in winter albeit a bit heavy in weight compared to the light fleece offerings of today. Come to think of it I might have worn them my first time snowboarding.


----------



## blankparagraph (Nov 5, 2013)

Only way to fix that is to stop wearing pants.

Problem solved.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> ????? Am I the only one here who puts his/her pants on _before_ the boots??
> 
> I'm having a hard time figuring out why you would want/need to get your pants off while staying in your boots. (...or r we talking getting them over the boot n highback when strapped?) :dunno:


LMAO! Dammit chomps! You still kill me.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

This got ridiculous really fast.

There is such a thing as "snowboard" or "ski" pants. Maybe while you're snowboarding or skiing you should wear "snowboard" or "ski" pants. 

Seriously.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, I'm confused by the point of this thread. I'd see the point if the TS was actually using snowboarding or skiing pants, but he's not. Nothing against .mil wool pants, but they're designed for insulation. They're not waterproof in the least. Honestly, that wouldn't be a huge deal here in CO during the dead of winter as it's cold as hell and our snow is dry as fuck, but other than that, those aren't the pants you want to be using as an outer layer for snowboarding. Even in those conditions, you have to realize they're going to offer little to no wind resistance as well. I'd argue that would be a bigger issue for you here in CO in the dead of winter than the lack of waterproofing.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

pantz r hard.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Pants are easy. The combo of pants and boots is damn near fucking impossible. Who can figure that shit out? Pants over boots??? 

Fuck it. Cut 'em off and ride in hipster capris.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

snownstuff said:


> But will they keep you warm after falling in a river? lol n the fire part has destroyed quite a few of my snow pants and jackets in the past so...
> 
> Well i figured out how to get my pants to work, i was able to get them around the liners and lace them into my boots. I know it's not perfect and if i get into any pow then my feet'll be getting wet but this should be a little better the before i tink


The fuck are you doing that involves fire? And why are you falling in a river? You must not be riding very long (in terms of hours a day) because "almost" waterproof would still wind up wet..


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm telling you all, tight rolls.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Yeah, I'm confused by the point of this thread. I'd see the point if the TS was actually using snowboarding or skiing pants, but he's not. Nothing against .mil wool pants, but they're designed for insulation. They're not waterproof in the least. Honestly, that wouldn't be a huge deal here in CO during the dead of winter as it's cold as hell and our snow is dry as fuck, but other than that, those aren't the pants you want to be using as an outer layer for snowboarding. Even in those conditions, you have to realize they're going to offer little to no wind resistance as well. I'd argue that would be a bigger issue for you here in CO in the dead of winter than the lack of waterproofing.


this thread warms my heart... while reminding me of sweaty balls of decades passed. 

i learned to shred in austrian military surplus wool pants. i was young and my dad is costanza-cheap. 

tbh they worked fine, even in the PNW. far too warm, and on a wetter day your knees and/or ass might get a little moist... but for the $14 my dad probably paid for them they worked really well. they're boiled merino wool so they do block a fair bit of wind. (very tight weave like tight felt)

at this point snowboarding gear has been commoditized and you can get a cheap-o pair of crappy snowboard pants for pretty little.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

who cares if they fit right? the important thing is the color...do your board, pants, and goggles all match? what do your friends think?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ShredLife said:


> this thread warms my heart... while reminding me of sweaty balls of decades passed.
> 
> i learned to shred in austrian military surplus wool pants. i was young and my dad is costanza-cheap.
> 
> ...


ditto first season...sweaty and ITCHY balls...then 2nd and 3rd year switched to nylon windbreaker running pants with fleece and sprayed with 3m scotchgard/silicone.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

NoOtherOptions said:


> The fuck are you doing that involves fire? And why are you falling in a river? You must not be riding very long (in terms of hours a day) because "almost" waterproof would still wind up wet..


There's a reason the military uses this stuff. It's tough, it's warm. Wool repels water naturally and will retain most of it's insulating properties even soaking wet. Down & many other synthetics do not. Plus it's relatively inexpensive. 

I wore shit like that through two tours in Bridgeport CA. for Mountain Warfare/Cold Weather training! Stayed warm & dry even humping a 50 lb pack at altitude! 

Having said that, it certainly isn't ideal for snowboarding either in looks or functionality. (...as the OP is discovering.) But with the alterations I suggested, it'll work until he can afford something in the way of high priced snowboard pants. (...overpriced in many instances, IMO.)


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ditto first season...sweaty and ITCHY balls...then 2nd and 3rd year switched to nylon windbreaker running pants with fleece and sprayed with 3m scotchgard/silicone.


i always chalked the itching up to the crabs..... :blink:


yea... they're no smartwool that's for sure.


----------



## 9won4 (Dec 9, 2011)

Damn If I don't have to worry about falling into rivers or lighting myself on fire. I need to start riding harder!!!!!!


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Wouldn't the uber-cheap route be to find a cheapo pair of thin nylon windpants to wear over the top of the wool ones? Wouldn't be waterproof or windproof, but it'd certainly provide some resistance to the elements. I used to use an insulated pair of wind pants for snowshoeing before I bought proper snow pants.


----------



## snownstuff (Oct 21, 2013)

Toecutter said:


> Whoa, no way. I used to have a pair of those pants about 25 years ago. I wore them because I had an outdoor job and they were nice in winter albeit a bit heavy in weight compared to the light fleece offerings of today. Come to think of it I might have worn them my first time snowboarding.


Arn't they the greatest snowpants ever?!  i wear mine for when i work out side too, so nice when u don't have to worry about them being wrecked by tools


blankparagraph said:


> Only way to fix that is to stop wearing pants.
> 
> Problem solved.


lol true


linvillegorge said:


> Yeah, I'm confused by the point of this thread. I'd see the point if the TS was actually using snowboarding or skiing pants, but he's not. Nothing against .mil wool pants, but they're designed for insulation. They're not waterproof in the least. Honestly, that wouldn't be a huge deal here in CO during the dead of winter as it's cold as hell and our snow is dry as fuck, but other than that, those aren't the pants you want to be using as an outer layer for snowboarding. Even in those conditions, you have to realize they're going to offer little to no wind resistance as well. I'd argue that would be a bigger issue for you here in CO in the dead of winter than the lack of waterproofing.


the point of the thread was if anybody had any ideas on how to make my snowpants work so that i wouldn't have to get a new pair. they may not be technically water proof but i've spent a good 2 hours working on my knees and my jeans weren't even damp. i've also snowboarded with them when it was so warm i wore a tshirt the exept for when i was coming down the mountain, fell a ton cause i was still learning and only a tiny bit of misture got through the pants. even if they're wet though they're still mad warm (almost too warm). they compleatly stop wind because they're felted or something.


NoOtherOptions said:


> The fuck are you doing that involves fire? And why are you falling in a river? You must not be riding very long (in terms of hours a day) because "almost" waterproof would still wind up wet..


Fire= it gets cold at work or when i'm hiking in the woods so we start a fire and sparks fill synthetic pants with holes. i also have a wood stove so if i even touch it for a second with regular snow pants they're toast. i fiddle with matches alot too.

falling in a river= hiking or bailing on a sled in the woods

almost water proof= they're wool so they're warm no matter what



Nivek said:


> This got ridiculous really fast.
> 
> There is such a thing as "snowboard" or "ski" pants. Maybe while you're snowboarding or skiing you should wear "snowboard" or "ski" pants.
> 
> Seriously.


lol ya it did.

Never! haha


CassMT said:


> who cares if they fit right? the important thing is the color...do your board, pants, and goggles all match? what do your friends think?


lol i'm not one of those people, don't care what i look like i'm just out to have fun so what ever works and is cheap is what i use



chomps1211 said:


> Having said that, it certainly isn't ideal for snowboarding either in looks or functionality. (...as the OP is discovering.) But with the alterations I suggested, it'll work until he can afford something in the way of high priced snowboard pants. (...overpriced in many instances, IMO.)


Haha not perfect but i think they're definitely going to work for at least another year with those alterations, thanks


----------



## snownstuff (Oct 21, 2013)

trapper said:


> Wouldn't the uber-cheap route be to find a cheapo pair of thin nylon windpants to wear over the top of the wool ones? Wouldn't be waterproof or windproof, but it'd certainly provide some resistance to the elements. I used to use an insulated pair of wind pants for snowshoeing before I bought proper snow pants.


But then there's still the fire danger! haha that's actually a really good idea



ShredLife said:


> yea... they're no smartwool that's for sure.


smart wool snowpants would be sick!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

buy snowboarding specific pants and don't wear them around a fire :icon_scratch:

The internet is full of cheap outerwear. I'm selling a used pair in the for sale section as well.


----------



## snownstuff (Oct 21, 2013)

I think i'lll be good for this year but thanks though


----------

